# Huge annoying Petco pop up just started



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone getting the huge Petco full screen pop up each time you check a page on SM? I hadn't gotten it all day util just now... can't avoid it..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, I am getting it too and I thought my level of membership protecting me from ads like that. It is every time I go to the active page.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried the "contact us" , stupid verification thing doesn't work either... Plus I keep getting that stupid pop up so I can't fill out the page.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It stopped.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It's back


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm getting it, too. First time I've ever had that happen.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I am glad I am not the only one. I thought I accidently turned off my popup blocker or something. It is a full page ad for PetCo and it pops up when you enter the site or when you open a new thread. Kind of annoying! (understatement!) **I did report it to the Admins**


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Even I'm getting it and no matter what I've tried, I can't make it stop. I've pm'd Yung.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Its driving me crazy!!! It makes me not want to be on this site.....that is how crazy!! Hopefully someone will fix!! I was just about to post this same thing. ANNOYING IS A NICE WORD FOR IT.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Anyone getting the huge Petco full screen pop up each time you check a page on SM? I hadn't gotten it all day util just now... can't avoid it..


Yes, it's very annoying!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me in the crowd. So darn annoying!! Makes me never want to buy anything from them!:angry:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Count me in the crowd. So darn annoying!! Makes me never want to buy anything from them!:angry:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LOL Sue, I thought the same think and as I tried to say that the dam thing pops up like it read my mind. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm getting it too--every time I move my mouse--sooooo annoying!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh I almost couldn't post, it was taking over the page again and again:angry: now my screen has turned into a white film, what's going on


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got on a few minutes ago. It's driving me crazy. Or should I say crazier!! LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This is taking over my ability to stay on SM, when I go to x it out it sends me to Petco:angry: and closes down SM. I'm surprised I am still able to be here, just maybe someone fixed it


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm getting it too. Very annoying. Every time I go to another page it pops up:angry:


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Yes, here too and it will make me sign off soon. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not getting that ad!!! Wonder why not but I am not complaining since so many of you are getting it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Huh, I'm not getting it and didn't have it earlier either. Makes me feel left out. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my.....I've been on SM for 1 minute and have seen it pop up about 4 times so far!!! Very irritating....:angry:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

No Kidding. A definite pain!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok folks, I need to know what browser and what version - for example IE 9 or Mozilla. I'm using Safari and don't see it so if you can tell us what browsers it's happening on, Yung can track it down.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maggie, I am on Safari and I can see it. It pops up multiple times per session. And the other odd things is that the advertising header that is usually above the SM header is all blank.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm getting it too - awful!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am on Safari a Mac if that makes a difference and I get it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm getting too and driving me nuts!..I'm using Google Chrome here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Huh, I'm not getting it and didn't have it earlier either. Makes me feel left out. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Kath - you can have mine. :smpullhair::smpullhair: Ugh I just got it in the middle of this post again. Safari on a Mac OS X, 10.6.8. I'll go to Firefox and see if it happens there.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lord, I just tried Firefox and it is worse! Good nite folks can't handle it and I am in Marketing LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Got it on Firefox too


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still getting it ,what a pain.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wait for it, Wait for it. OMG it is fixed!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Nope this time it waited to show up after I posted. Yikes.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How about IE?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blush: I'm having a terrible time, :angry: if I see another Petco add:w00t:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still popping up...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i wouldn't mind if it was just ONCE but it pops up every time you view a new page on sm. Sooo aggravating!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> i wouldn't mind if it was just ONCE but it pops up every time you view a new page on sm. Sooo aggravating!


I would mind a little bit anyway, but the every page thing is beyond annoying.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I was experiencing the problem when I was using my Pro Mac laptop last night. And, it was a pain! However, no problems on my i-Pad.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm using my Surface tablet with IE 11.0 and it's had no trouble at all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I should have added that I have two i-Pads and that neither is a problem with the Petco ad. 

On my Mac laptop though ... the ad pops up! Big problem!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok this is irritating, it is coming up EVERY time I change the page.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I had no issues with my iPad last night, but it's back on my desktop this morning!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Ugh... It is a huge pain. Hoping it goes away soon. : (


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ugh it's still here:angry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- I'm getting it on Google Chrome, IE 8, IE 11 and Safari.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've reported this to Yung directly as well as via a thread that will go to the tech support team. Please be patient. 

iPads and mobile devices won't have a problem because they don't have pop up capabilities so if you have one of those you may want to use it for now.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

24 hours later, the ads are still a problem! I cannot stay!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Still happening, wish I had something other than a lap top.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I was just about to think it was gone. I had opened a post, responded and then as I was looking at another post to open BAM! At least I didn't get it with every click, so it is getting a tad bit better. But I have to say, I will never step foot in another Petco ever again.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Unfortunately I am still getting it with every click. : (


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its happening to me also. Have to close it for every click. Why??


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

This ad is SO annoying!!!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't stealth post at work it's to big and bright


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm still getting it. So annoying.I can only stay on for a couple of min.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If Yung can't get rid of it,I won't be on the site much, I tried downloading add blocker plus and it's still popping up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I opened Mozilla and I can't get SM to even open.it says can't be found...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I posted 2 tweets on Twitter to Petco--no response and I'm not sure, but I think they took the tweet down or blocked it or something. I don't see it on their page.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Advertise is what generates money to support and keep the forum running as any other free online service like Facebook . Petco is not spamming nor is having its ad for free running on SM. That's pretty much the reason why the complains will not make it disappear as SM/PetGuide is making $ and I'll tell you, a big amount of it to run that ad and its SM/PetGuide choice to sell such advertise.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dominic said:


> Advertise is what generates money to support and keep the forum running as any other free online service like Facebook . Petco is not spamming nor is having its ad for free running on SM. That's pretty much the reason why the complains will not make it disappear as SM/PetGuide is making $ and I'll tell you, a big amount of it to run that ad and its SM/PetGuide choice to sell such advertise.


 
I can think of better ways to advertise :angry: I'm not shopping at Petco anymore. This did it for me:angry:


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't need to visit this post that bad either. I won't visit either of them if it continues. i do enjoy all the great info from SM but not so much i am willing to put up with this. this goes beyond advertising. There are other sites and others can start up.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't get why everyone is upset with Petco? It's not like they just showed up here and put this pop up on SM. Someone is getting paid for this? Hmmmm, let's think about this. Who could that be? Adblocker Plus has worked for me. No more pop up. That was a good idea Sylvie!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I can think of better ways to advertise :angry: I'm not shopping at Petco anymore. This did it for me:angry:



I can too. Actually advertise and Internet has been what I do for living since 1997 but you know what, money set the rules and unless you get AdBlock Plus you will see ads, THEY pay for the free service we all use. Clicking on the close button is a small annoyance compared with the FREE service we all get. That's how everything works, we like it or not.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dominic said:


> I can too. Actually advertise and Internet has been what I do for living since 1997 but you know what, money set the rules and unless you get AdBlock Plus you will see ads, THEY pay for the free service we all use. Clicking on the close button is a small annoyance compared with the FREE service we all get. That's how everything works, we like it or not.


 What I don't understand is why now? I've been on SM since 2005 and this is the first time I can ever remember this happening. Just seems odd


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It wouldn't be so bad if you didnt; have to close it every time you look at a page or post.. I can see if you have to deal with it each time you logg on, each day,but not everytime you post!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if you didnt; have to close it every time you look at a page or post.. I can see if you have to deal with it each time you logg on, each day,but not everytime you post!



I often use the app so I've seen the ad only on my computer once and yes, getting it every time you do anything around is pretty annoying. Once again this is not PetCo fault as SM/PetGuide sold it to them. Just a note, I do not go to PetCo at all, just trying to help clarify they are not the ones to blame


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

These are the worst kind of ads and yes, Petco is paying big money for them. Still, whether these ads show up or not should be within PetGuide's control and I'm a little disappointed they haven't done anything about it yet. They might have already sold these ad spots to Petco for a few days in which case they cannot do anything. If that's true hopefully someone from PG is listening and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't get adblocker to work, so if they can't get rid of this annoyance,I won't be logging on much..I tried to download it and nothing is working.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> These are the worst kind of ads and yes, Petco is paying big money for them. Still, whether these ads show up or not should be within PetGuide's control and I'm a little disappointed they haven't done anything about it yet. They might have already sold these ad spots to Petco for a few days in which case they cannot do anything. If that's true hopefully someone from PG is listening and hopefully it won't happen again.


Our contact is Yung and it has been reported to him multiple times. What I don't understand is why we haven't heard back from him on this. I do hope everything is OK with him.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

it does happen whether you are a registered viewer or not, bc I am signed in and have had it 5 times in the last few minutes


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

Install Ad Block Plus and poof, no problem.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

finally got it to install, we'll see if it never comes back..what a pain!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jbh06751 said:


> Install Ad Block Plus and poof, no problem.


 
does it cost money


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, it is free!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems like it's working..


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea I don't check the forums at home anymore unless I'm on a device that it doesn't pop up on. On my PC it's always there. At work it's not, but I'm not going to start downloading a bunch of 3rd party software just to post here....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> Yea I don't check the forums at home anymore unless I'm on a device that it doesn't pop up on. On my PC it's always there. At work it's not, but I'm not going to start downloading a bunch of 3rd party software just to post here....


Even if one is able to block ads ... I don't think we should have to do that under these circumstances. 

It's been well over 48 hours and I don't think Yung has been in touch with the mods yet, has he? I would be concerned about that. I am hoping that Yung is okay.

I contacted Yung about another issue and have not yet heard from him either. As a Lifetime paying member ... I would like knowing that someone in Administration is still onboard. 

Other forums under PedGuide.com are also expressing displeasure with the Petco ads popping up. I think everyone who has a paid membership deserves to know what has happened.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I have paid for a subscription, and one of the features described for the subscription is "less advertising." I think the owner and administrator of the site are being unfair to the membership by allowing this gigantic ad to cover pages every time we click on them. I don't like the idea of having to download anything more to my laptop in order to block this kind of advertising.

Edited to add: Marie, we were posting at the same time--with similar ideas about being subscribers!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Even if one is able to block ads ... I don't think we should have to do that under these circumstances.
> 
> It's been well over 48 hours and I don't think Yung has been in touch with the mods yet, has he? I would be concerned about that. I am hoping that Yung is okay.
> 
> ...


Agreed, Yung is normally very responsive from what I have seen in the past, I am also hoping all is ok.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with you Michelle. Sure hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Even if one is able to block ads ... I don't think we should have to do that under these circumstances.
> 
> It's been well over 48 hours and I don't think Yung has been in touch with the mods yet, has he? I would be concerned about that. I am hoping that Yung is okay.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:. I agree


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Buy an Apple!! lol.

Using Safari on IPad, no problems.

Rin


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

dont even want to go on, its so annoying.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, how does one go about getting Ad Blocker Plus? I have a mac...is it an app from the app store?????


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Google ad blocker plus, it should show different servers and probably one for Mac too. I had to get it for Firefox on my lap top and Chrome for my desk top.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have contacted Yung about this and about a number of other things and have not heard back from him all week. So unlike him not to respond to the Mods. I hope he's OK.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have contacted Yung about this and about a number of other things and have not heard back from him all week. So unlike him not to respond to the Mods. I hope he's OK.


I hope Yung is OK, too. 

However, PedGuide.com is a huge business, right? I have checked a few of their other pet forums ... and their members are experiencing the same problem. They, too ... are not happy campers.

If Yung cannot be here right now ... then someone else from Administration should be able to help answer all of our questions as to what is going on. 

How long can a forum run withtout an Administrator? What about our volunteer moderators? Legally, don't the mods have to be under the supervision of Administration that owns this forum? I personally have a technical issue on my account that apparently only Yung or another Admin can fix for me. 

I am asking questions because I think we are going on the third full day without communication from the owners of Spoiled Maltese. I think we have been patient enough ... especially for those of us who have paid memberships. 

Just a simple response from Administration apologizing for this mess ... or, at least letting us know they are aware of a problem and working on it would suffice.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh I hope Yung is ok


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I installed Ad Blocker Plus (very easy to do) and that worked, but, I agree that we should not have to do that. Still waiting to hear from an Administrator.


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been feverishly searching for my pop-up blocker.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Detective Marie checking in ... :innocent:


Below is a post from Yung on the Poodle Forum regarding ads. Note it is dated January 14, 2010.


Ads Update - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yesterday on the Poodle Forum ...

Can the Admin prevent pop-up advertisements? - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- Neither of the Poodle threads are talking about the type of pop-up ads that we're seeing from Petco here on SM.

Yung is discussing the banner ads that come up at the top of the page and the ads that are seen in between posts for none paying members.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am paying and was still getting it. It has stopped now. Thank you lord.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It has stopped because the offer was valid until past weekend so the advertise is no longer running on the forum, it is not because someone has removed it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- Neither of the Poodle threads are talking about the type of pop-up ads that we're seeing from Petco here on SM.
> 
> Yung is discussing the banner ads that come up at the top of the page and the ads that are seen in between posts for none paying members.


Lynn, the Poodle threads are talking about the pop-up ads from Petco, too. There are many posts on their thread discussing it. 

Also, in Yung's post from 2010 on the Poodle thread, he said ... "SOMETIMES, an ad will be served by Google that bypasses the filters we have set up, please try and stay calm and just send me a PM with the link in question and I will have it blocked"

I guess I was initially thinking the Petco ads might have been the same kind of problem ... but, apparently not.

I was just trying to help everyone see that we were not alone with the Petco ads. And, that we were not alone in not from hearing anything from Administration/and or Yung. 

It's almost a week since all of this happened ... so, I hope someone has heard from Yung by now. I really like Yung and I hope he is okay.

For myself, I feel as though my PM to him needs to be answered by someone in Administration soon. I mean before the raffle ticket drawings. I am worried that if I win a prize that I won't be able to post a thank you with a picture ... because there is some kind of glitch that needs to be taken care of so that I can post pictures again. If I can't receive help on this then I feel I need to give my raffle tickets to someone else.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I emailed them and messaged them on FB and pretty much hounded them because I have to deal with it here and on the poodle forum. I got this response today on my FB page: 


Hi again Brynn. Our team has looked into this and it seems that as of today, we're unable to get a pop up ad during our visit on the Spoiled Maltese forums (we've tried multiple times). If you visit the site again and happen to come across a pop up ad from us, could you please take a screenshot and forward it over to us? We'd like to be able to help out your community with these ads. Thank you in advance.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got on and I don't have it anymore. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dominic said:


> It has stopped because the offer was valid until past weekend so the advertise is no longer running on the forum, it is not because someone has removed it.




are you saying we might get them again when they have another sale:w00t:. Please say I'm wrong:innocent:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Lynn, the Poodle threads are talking about the pop-up ads from Petco, too. There are many posts on their thread discussing it.
> 
> Also, in Yung's post from 2010 on the Poodle thread, he said ... "SOMETIMES, an ad will be served by Google that bypasses the filters we have set up, please try and stay calm and just send me a PM with the link in question and I will have it blocked"
> 
> ...





Matilda's mommy said:


> are you saying we might get them again when they have another sale:w00t:. Please say I'm wrong:innocent:


Marie and Paula, have you tried to download the Adblocker Plus? It has completely solved the problem. Again, the ad stopped running because the time frame for the special offer has passed. That is the reason it is gone. Not any other reason. Marie, you can still post pictures, no need to give away your raffle tickets! There is no glitch. It was an advertisement. They may happen again since it appears that PetGuide may have been paid to allow these types of advertisements to run on these sites. So, best advice is Adblocker Plus.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> Marie and Paula, have you tried to download the Adblocker Plus? It has completely solved the problem. Again, the ad stopped running because the time frame for the special offer has passed. That is the reason it is gone. Not any other reason. Marie, you can still post pictures, no need to give away your raffle tickets! There is no glitch. It was an advertisement. They may happen again since it appears that PetGuide may have been paid to allow these types of advertisements to run on these sites. So, best advice is Adblocker Plus.


Pam, my not being able to post pictures has been going on for well over at least a year. I should have posted Yung a lot sooner than this ... my fault.

I tried to download the Adblocker and it said that I had to upgrade Safari on my laptop ... I haven't had a chance to do that yet. I have been doing most of the typing on my i-Pad ... no problem on the i-Pad.

Thank you for the feedback though ... I really appreciate it.:tender:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> are you saying we might get them again when they have another sale:w00t:. Please say I'm wrong:innocent:



Yes Paula, we might get that kind of AD again from PetCo or any other company that targets their advertise to pet owners unless PetGuide, the company that runs this forum stop selling that kind of advertise.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dominic said:


> Yes Paula, we might get that kind of AD again from PetCo or any other company that targets their advertise to pet owners unless PetGuide, the company that runs this forum stop selling that kind of advertise.


And since our $20 (or less) per yesterday can't possibly come close to keeping the forums up and running, they will sell advertising. Just like on TV when you have to watch commercials.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pam, my not being able to post pictures has been going on for well over at least a year. I should have posted Yung a lot sooner than this ... my fault.
> 
> I tried to download the Adblocker and it said that I had to upgrade Safari on my laptop ... I haven't had a chance to do that yet. I have been doing most of the typing on my i-Pad ... no problem on the i-Pad.
> 
> Thank you for the feedback though ... I really appreciate it.:tender:


 Marie, maybe your answer is to go ahead and upgrade your Safari, or possibly use another browser? Do you update your Mac regularly? It helps keep it performing well. If you have trouble just take it to the Genius Bar at Apple, they are fantastic!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to upgrade my Firefox on my one lap top,I rarely use it it needed upgrading.. once done I could download ad blocker.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

For those of you with Firefox - when it asks you to upgrade, allow it. That keeps it running smoothly.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm not seeing it anymore, and I didn't do anything! :cheer: I hope it's gone for good.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> I'm not seeing it anymore, and I didn't do anything! :cheer: I hope it's gone for good.


It may have expired..., but hopefully downloading ad block plus will help with that in the future.I have to say,it's blocked a lot of pop ups.It will actually display a tiny icon in your tool bar to show how many are blocked.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Yung here. I'm ok. Nothing bad happened. I went away on vacation and I dropped the ball on communicating this to the mods so apologies for this. The ad has been removed so again, apologies for the incredible annoyance. All should be back to normal now.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Yung! Hope you had a good vacation!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, thanks and welcome back!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

admin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Yung here. I'm ok. Nothing bad happened. I went away on vacation and I dropped the ball on communicating this to the mods so apologies for this. The ad has been removed so again, apologies for the incredible annoyance. All should be back to normal now.


Welcome back, Yung! Thank goodness you are OK. 

But ... how could you leave us and go on vacation? Just kidding! :HistericalSmiley:

Thank you for answering my PM. I will reply either late tonight or tomorrow morning for sure.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

admin said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Yung here. I'm ok. Nothing bad happened. I went away on vacation and I dropped the ball on communicating this to the mods so apologies for this. The ad has been removed so again, apologies for the incredible annoyance. All should be back to normal now.


Thanks, Yung. :hiding::behindsofa::shy: I guess it's safe to come back.:chili:


----------

